# Contractor ripping off customers



## jar546

This is not an isolated case in Pennsylvania.  As a matter of fact, it is all too prevalent in a state that does not have statewide licensing of contractors.  Not that licensing would fix problem 100% but it would certainly help.  Only a few larger cities in PA have any form of licensing and now, with the contractor registration act in PA which is a complete joke, municipalities could not put in place licensing requirements if they wanted to.  As usual, the Pennsylvania legislators passed laws full of problems and don't pass the ones they should.  On a side note, I like when the reporter touches a wet service panel in a detached garage.

http://wnep.com/2014/01/09/state-ag-to-take-over-contractor-case/


----------



## fatboy

CO does not have statewide licensing for GC's either, nor do we have a local requirement. Sucks when we have a weather event, everyone and their brother blow in here from every state within 500 miles.........grrrr......


----------



## ICE

It could be worse...he might have done the work.


----------



## RJJ

It is left to the inspector! Which by the way is out on a limb with his pants down!


----------



## TheCommish

we have licensing and registrations, with an exception for the home owner to be responsible for the work, so the unlicensed guys and eve some of the lessened guys tell they can save money be signing for the permit. the owner forget to calls for the final and/or that phase of the work, has paid the contractor, and now is tuck with the violations.

crappy system, no way to easy way  to write fines either since town will not appoint hearing officer, it cost money to  have the hearings officer


----------



## steveray

But what about all of that permit revenue you generate?..... 



			
				TheCommish said:
			
		

> we have licensing and registrations, with an exception for the home owner to be responsible for the work, so the unlicensed guys and eve some of the lessened guys tell they can save money be signing for the permit. the owner forget to calls for the final and/or that phase of the work, has paid the contractor, and now is tuck with the violations. crappy system, no way to easy way  to write fines either since town will not appoint hearing officer, it cost money to  have the hearings officer


----------



## ICE

TheCommish said:
			
		

> we have licensing and registrations, with an exception for the home owner to be responsible for the work, so the unlicensed guys and eve some of the lessened guys tell they can save money be signing for the permit. the owner forget to calls for the final and/or that phase of the work, has paid the contractor, and now is tuck with the violations. crappy system, no way to easy way  to write fines either since town will not appoint hearing officer, it cost money to  have the hearings officer


I could have said it better myself!


----------



## TheCommish

permit revenue, the last few years I just covered operating expenses, banner year 2013, vocation high school  150K permit (3 year project), and 49  housing units about 50K could cover the hearing officer for years to come, but wait we need the money to cover the rest of the towns operating deficit.


----------



## mark handler

Real big problem in CA

Even bigger with the messed up economy

Came across two contractors today with suspended licenses,  one for contracting work and not preforming


----------



## mtlogcabin

Florida established a recovery fund to help people recoup their losses
Florida had a penny per sq ft surcharge on all new buildings and additions to study radon in Florida. When that was completed in the early 90's they took the penny per sq ft and established the fund to help homeowners recoup their losses to licensed contractors who stiffed people through shoddy or incomplete work.

Hire un-licensed and the fund will not help you

Seems like it is still working 

http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/cilb/documents/recov_info.pdf


----------



## Keystone

Our office receives calls like this once a month, we take all information and cross check it with anything we may have. If nothing is found we advise send certified letter and if no response to contact state attorney generals office. 

We've had positive feedback from the state attorney's office/homeowners. 

There are situations when a homeowner has to do more than accept the lowest quote with a name and number and fork over cash/check. Not to say that we haven't seen legitimate contractor's go over the deep end.


----------



## ADAguy

On an order of magnitude basis, CA tries but is overwhelmed by the number of unlicensed who rise and fall with the tide.
The only ones who benefit are the attorneys.
"Buyer be wary"


----------

